# Ubuntu &*VirtualBox



## MaStock (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'utilise Ubuntu en mode plein écran sur mon MacBook Pro avec VirtualBox, et je suis assez excédé par la "barre du haut" de VirtualBox (en fait celle d'OSX) qui apparaît dès que la souris s'approche du haut de l'écran. Y a-t-il un moyen d'empêcher cette barre d'apparaître ?

Merci et bonne journée à tous !


----------

